# Professional Aquarium CO2 Dual Stage Regulator with Advance Swiss Solenoid and SMC Valve



## Miroslav (26 Jun 2015)

Hello all,

Finally available! 

Our best seller and highest-rated dual stage regulator with SMC Valve and Pro-Range Swiss Solenoid: 

- Powered by external power adapter with universal input power : 100V-240V 50Hz & 60Hz.
- Power adapter with 4 interchangeable electric socket adapters for worldwide use!
- For 100% safety solenoid is powered with 12V DC only!
- Solenoid with build in Electronic Power Consumption Module (EPCM) which lowers power consumption to 0.7W!
- Solenoid doesn't produce any heat due to low power operation
- DC power prevent solenoid from buzzing operation which may happen with AC powered solenoids
- Easy accessible internal parts for periodic plunger clean




 



 

For more information please follow the link bellow:

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...tor-with-advance-swiss-solenoid-and-smc-valve

Interested ?


----------



## Paulo Soares (26 Jun 2015)

Astonishing  marvelous!


----------



## Jose (26 Jun 2015)

How Is the needle valve on this one compared to the previous?


----------



## ltsai (27 Jun 2015)

Now I'm confused about the differences between the 3 sets: advance and professional sets.


----------



## parotet (27 Jun 2015)

Jose said:


> How Is the needle valve on this one compared to the previous?


The needle valve was offered by CO2Art some months ago, the new thing in this regulator is really the solenoid, as the dual stage regulator was also offered by CO2Art from the very beginning. This new model can be considered the best of the best, putting together their best pieces together. 

Regarding the needle valve you mention, my two regulators were upgraded with it and I must say that they are perfect, very accurate compared with the standard needle valve offered.

Jordi


----------



## Miroslav (30 Jun 2015)

Hello all,

I am really sorry for the late reply not 100% sure why I am not receiving email notifications from UKAPS any more. 

Also thank you for your interest in our new regulator.

Regarding to your questions:



Jose said:


> How Is the needle valve on this one compared to the previous?



We do offer two (right now) different needle valves. Standard brass needle valve and precision SMC needle valve which is much more accurate and let you set the bubble rate very low. The regulator above is supplied with SMC needle valve only (for now) as many our customers  upgrading their regulators to SMC valve anyway especially if they have  Nano aquarium.



parotet said:


> The needle valve was offered by CO2Art some months ago, the new thing in this regulator is really the solenoid, as the dual stage regulator was also offered by CO2Art from the very beginning. This new model can be considered the best of the best, putting together their best pieces together.
> 
> Regarding the needle valve you mention, my two regulators were upgraded with it and I must say that they are perfect, very accurate compared with the standard needle valve offered.
> 
> Jordi



Thank you very much for the help Jordi. Yes this is correct both of the products (needle valve and the regulator itself) has been on sale before and the solenoid is the new part on it.



ltsai said:


> Now I'm confused about the differences between the 3 sets: advance and professional sets.



Not quite sure if I understand which one you mean so could you be so kind and be more specific please?


----------



## Paulo Soares (24 Jul 2015)

Guys good morning, 
Chek your spam email box.
I think my emails are being kept there. 

paulo.soares@locarent.pt


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Jul 2015)

Hi Paulo I'll let the guys know when I see them on Monday Morning


----------

